# DOES ANYONE HAVE A GERMAN BREAD RECIPE ?



## mssrussell (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi....i am german and live for the passed 13 years in the USA. I love it here but I miss desperatly my german bread. Can anyone give me a recipe for it? A simple one, I dont want ant cinnamon or other stuff in it, just plain yeast, water and flour recipe. PLEAE HELP!!!!!!!!!  [/b]


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, mssrussell, You have given yourself the recipe, if what you want is just flour, yeast, and water.  That is quite sufficient to make a nice loaf of basic white bread, whether it be German, French, of Martian.


As has been posted on this forum several times, simply add a packet of yeast to a cup of water, then stir in flour until a blob of dough forms on the spoon.  Knead it by folding and flattening on a floured surface until smooth and elastic - about ten minutes.  

Form it into a ball, put it in an oiled bowl, cover it with a cloth and let it rise in a warm place  until twice as big.  Form it into the loaf shape you want, and put it on a baking sheet or in a laof pan, again letting it rise until twice as big.

Bake in a 350-375 oven for abot 30 minuts, or until a nice brown and gives off a hollow sound when tapped.

Cool on a wire rack to prevent sogginess.

(This will result in a loaf weighing about 1  lb or a little more. and will be a heavy, rather dense white bread.)


----------



## Juliev (Sep 26, 2004)

German Farmer's Bread:      

1 1/2 tsp soda
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup wheat germ
1 cup white flour
1/2 cup brown sugar

Mix above dry ingredients together. Add 2 cups buttermilk and mix well. Turn into a greased casserole dish and bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Turn out of bowl and cool on rack.


----------

